
Show HN: A text adventure game in Haskell - waldohatesyou
https://github.com/WaldoHatesYou/adventura
======
meekins
That's interesting. Instinctively due to lots of statefulness an adventure
game would feel like a problem most naturally solved using an object-oriented
or structural approach so how would you compare the experience writing the
game in Haskell as opposed to doing that in a non-functional language?

I took a peek at the code but with my (at best) level 101 Haskell knowledge
found it a bit difficult to follow so I don't think I'm competent enough to
comment much on the style - but the functional maze generation and limiting
usage of monadic constructs to places requiring IO looks cool.

~~~
waldohatesyou
Personally, I'm not a fan of using functional programming in video games. I
found it to be quite a pain to deal with Haskell's functional aspects when
handling state. Although, I did not try using the state monad which might have
prevented the issues I encountered. So, perhaps I will try making a game in
Haskell in the future just so I can try and see if the state monad would fix
the issues I encountered.

------
bliti
Very nice. :)

